# Bersa Firestorm .22?????



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

We went to the medina gunshow and sold her sig mosquito( got sick of all the problems with it) and bought her the bersa Firestorm .22. Just wondering if anyone else has one and how do they like/dont like about it. I have a Bersa .380 and love it, so hope we get the same results out of it.


----------

